# show your surefire A2/A2L/AZ2 collection



## bound (Apr 17, 2015)

From my point of view, Surefire A2 series belong to the tops designs among most surefire flashlights. we can still learn a lot from echnical development restrictions since they uses innovative design and functional innovation to make up for technical deficiencies,all these elements make A2 reach a peak IN SUREFIRE history.

Today, A2, although there is not much progress in technological development, however, be used as a field A2, it still remains very applicable. A2 color auxiliary LED is very unique, and its role in the K series similar to the color auxiliary LED is the same. However, the A2 color auxiliary LED only three (or AZ2 of four auxiliary LED), and K series color auxiliary LED over the same period of at least four LED.

Surefire there are six "Porcupine" products, including A2PP (other are L6PP, L2PP*2, U2PP*2). I think, surefire certain that their best products will be released "Porcupine", therefore, A2 series is also considered to be very satisfied with surefire own product, so A2 products family features evident.

Surefire A2L is developed on the basis of A2 Aviator, A2L is based on the A2 main light change electronic control of the LED, and provides four:blue, green, red and white colors of auxiliary LED . But with different colors with the main light auxiliary LED, output lumens several slightly different: with green or white LED of 10 lumens deputy, the main light output 120 lumens. With red or blue LED for the 3 lumens, the main light output 113 lumens.

Surefire AZ2 / AZ2S, I personally think,that may be classified A2 series, although it marked COMBATLIGHT, but the lamp is still driven by a main light and 4 auxiliary LED. The design is actually more similar to the A2, rather than Z2 series. Therefore, I think AZ2 / AZ2S should belong to the A2 series.

There, A2 series there are some rare or failed products, they are very beautiful and charming, including: Purple 2A * 2(round and square body), Purple Camo * 1(round), A2Turbo * 3 (Now I understand the data,they are not the same shape of the head, it is possible that only one or two.)

Again, A2 series can also create their own "onion rings" and use favorite colors auxiliary LED.

I hope this thread is able to with A2 series of features to show up more clearly, let us know and we can better use the A2 series.

Finally, a tribute to the great surefire A2 / A2L / AZ2 / AZ2S!
Hope, surefire able to design more great A2 successor.

The is my collection of A2, hope to see more of A2.
Welcome to participate in the discussion.
Brian







A2Turbo






A2PP











A2-BK


----------



## lunchen (Apr 17, 2015)

*Awesome collection bound, share some of my collection, my investigation, there are difference in body carve**characters, some version was craved "Digital Plus Series" few were craved "Digital Fusion Series" but I don't know what's different between them,
by the way they are both charming.



*


----------



## bound (Apr 17, 2015)

lunchen said:


> *Awesome collection bound, share some of my collection, my investigation, there are difference in body carve**characters, some version was craved "Digital Plus Series" few were craved "Digital Fusion Series" but I don't know what's different between them,
> by the way they are both charming.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Lunchen,
*“Digital Fusion Series” is very nice!*:thumbsup:
Brian


----------



## Rat (Jun 18, 2015)

Nice A2's guys

Brain I just love that Turbo head.

Lunchen Nice Fusion I am still looking for one myself.


When I have time I will post a special A2 I just found :naughty:



:wave:


----------



## Redmonster13 (Jun 22, 2015)

I know 1 isnt a collection but I sure do love the one I have!Sorry about the size.

Oversized image removed. See url.......Bill

http://i61.tinypic.com/2wluhck.jpg

Dont know much about it, just that its an avaitor I bought a few years back.


----------



## cland72 (Jun 22, 2015)

Redmonster13 said:


> I know 1 isnt a collection but I sure do love the one I have!Sorry about the size.
> 
> 
> Dont know much about it, just that its an a4vaitor I bought a few years back.



Great first post! The A2 Aviator you have is considered a "must have" by many here on the forum. It is one of the few incandescent lights in existence that is regulated. Thanks for sharing, and welcome to CPF.

What color are the secondary LEDs?


----------



## Redmonster13 (Jun 22, 2015)

They are red, Im trying to scrape together the cash to shop for a green one.


----------



## bound (Jun 23, 2015)

Rat said:


> Nice A2's guys
> 
> Brain I just love that Turbo head.
> 
> ...


Hi Rat,
We look forward to your special A2 pictures.:thumbsup:
It's purple A2？？？？:devil:


----------



## bound (Jun 23, 2015)

Redmonster13 said:


> I know 1 isnt a collection but I sure do love the one I have!Sorry about the size.
> 
> Oversized image removed. See url.......Bill
> 
> ...


Hi Redmonster13,
I can see your picture, very good!
I hope this can bring together more A2 series.
Brian


----------



## bound (Jun 23, 2015)

cland72 said:


> Great first post! The A2 Aviator you have is considered a "must have" by many here on the forum. It is one of the few incandescent lights in existence that is regulated. Thanks for sharing, and welcome to CPF.
> 
> What color are the secondary LEDs?


Yes, the classic A2 lies not only in the original design, but also in its design.
Design A2 affected many flashlights design, it is worthy of his affection and praise everyone.
Brian


----------

